# Old "Magni" Italian Road bike



## stingrayjoe (Jan 6, 2011)

What is this old thing worth?
Magni Chiorda, Italy 58 cm mens bike with: 
Cinelli Mod Giro D'Italia # 64 handlebars 
Campagnolo Record levers, derail front & rear 
Universal center pull brakes and levers 
Lyotard French pedals 
Chrome 3 pc. crankset 
Ambrosio SpA stem 
Ambrosio Extra Kromoluxus 36 hole 27" rims 
Chioda Extra Magni saddle 
MM Atom quick release hubs 



Thanks


----------



## kccomet (Jan 6, 2011)

i have no idea what its worth but i like it,how much is it im interested


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 7, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 8, 2011)

Try asking here;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisp...cles-What-s-it-Worth-Appraisals-and-Inquiries


----------



## jackomeano (Oct 29, 2011)

*Italian choppers*

I have seen a few on Ebay .it and some sell for as little as 50.00 euros and one sold a few weeks ago for 170.00 all orginial. They are rare and just werent as nice as a design as the Schwinn s..
Still cool


----------

